# Omega '1900 Grand Prix' Pocket Watch.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I have just done something very silly and bought a silver Omega pocket watch with no hands and no glass. :wallbash:

The only reason I have a go at it was the engraving on the inner case-bask, commemorating the 1900 Paris Grand Prix. The serial dates the watch to early 1900's and what is there is original I think.

Pic's to follow when I get home, but I feel I have bitten off more than I can chew here. The glass won't be a problem to replace, but the decorated hands might be trouble. 

Anyone want a project? 

Link to one here:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=omega+1900+grand+prix+pocket+watch&hl=en&sa=X&biw=1600&bih=775&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=LIG7t7gEbdZD5M:&imgrefurl=http://www.flickr.com/photos/chilev/2093365585/&docid=iNV0wtw7htSn-M&imgurl=http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2112/2093365585_a185ae1d56_z.jpg%253Fzz%253D1&w=640&h=480&ei=SopkT6GML4X18QO4pbyACA&zoom=1

I think I might just do a catch and release on this one and see what e.bay brings.

Caught up in the moment and made a silly impulse buy. I bet the hands are impossible to find.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Here are some shots. Looks ok but I fear a repair is going to be expensive. :lol:

Ticking away well, but unfortunately it only has got its sub-second hand, missing the minute and hour hand.

Any ideas as to scarcity and condition chaps?


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Fake. Replica. Give it away to someone. Me for instance.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive seen many 'grand prix' themed / commemorative pocketwatches,so in that respect it not that rare , that over with its still nice looking and collectable from an omega perspective , if you can get the hand posts measured finding some hands should not be that hard (A Sulikowski , cravovie (cant make it out) ,is probably the retailer , you might be able to find some info on web regarding the name.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The chap I bought it from is a local antique dealer who hails from Prague, so I assume the stuff on the dial is an Eastern European dealer from 100 years ago.

I have one of the hands (must have left it at work), but it's broken. At least I have the design, so I can work on finding replacements.

Glass is no issue, so I might get this up and running for under Â£50 with a bit of luck.

The watch itself cost me Â£75, which I thought was reasonable to be honest. I will certainly never use the watch, but it's a nice thing to have. 

Alec, make me an offer I can't refuse! :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Never give up hope, Kev...when I stupidly wrecked the hands on my Masonic PW (I'm sure you've seen it on here), trying to re-blue them, I was distraut. A rare Elgin PW ruined by catching the tip of the hand on the wet and dry and bending it through 90 degrees 

However, a search on the bay of E turned up a genuine set of Elgin 'moon' hands which, although not correct, were the right size. Â£5 inc postage from the USA. Two weeks later...I couldn't believe it...a genuine NOS set of blued Elgin hands to fit that watch showed up, again for fiver! So persevere, my friend....they are out there!.............................

Complete with a new (correct) set of hands.........


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

:wallbash:

Just realised the watch is also missing its bezel, so there is nothing to even hold the glass.

Now e.bayed, sorry chaps - it doesn't take much for me to lose my nerve with these vintage bits. :lol:


----------

